# Chat Room - Fun



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Howdy FM pals. I just wanted to say that it was great talking to you on the chat room yesterday. It was my first time and I really enjoyed getting to know everyone better. It was also nice to be able to share with others how I feel and also exchanging helpful info. Hope to talk to you all again next Monday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2000)

Yes, it was fun, Weener--I've put in on my calendar for every Monday night! Lynne


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I really enjoyed the chat last night. That was the first time I had any experience with a "support group". Can't wait til next week!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2000)

I had a great time chatting also. It helped with the depression some visiting with you who truly understand! Thanks







DeeDee


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Bumping this up to alert new people that we are chatting on Mon. eves. 9pm Eastern, 8pm Central, 7pm Rocky Mt., and 6pm Pacific time. Be there, or be square!!!







PS, new people do a search at the top of this BB or drop down menu to include more days of postings.[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 02-13-2000).]


----------

